# Snook!! Packery Channel



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

Yesterday under the packery channel bridge I caught a 20" snook. Unfortunately he was caught in my net while castnetting for mullet next to the pillings. The fish was released, this was the first snook I have ever caught.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

They show up every year about now ...

.


----------



## rduron21 (Aug 4, 2017)

A guy I watch on youtube posted a video of him fishing there and he said everyone there was catching snook lately.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I caught this one on 8/20 at the Port A Jetty.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Plenty in the pass this time of year. They are just hard to catch. I have seen alot snorkeling over the years in September.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

We're staying at a condo right at Packery. A guy caught one yesterday, on plastic. That's specifically what he's fishing for. Interesting technique.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, they're passing back out to the gulf and should see more caught between now and Nov. Fun to see and catch though.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

hooked into one at packery last night free lined mullet. he spit the darn hook


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*rooms*

Hey Scott are there room rentals available down there,Thx. Bill


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll be chasing a few this weekend down in the Brownsville Ship Channel with my fly rod, assuming the weather co-operates.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Worm Drowner said:


> I'll be chasing a few this weekend down in the Brownsville Ship Channel with my fly rod, assuming the weather co-operates.


I am also headed down that way with my skiff also for the first time on a solo mission this weekend... Going to be fun figuring it out!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

saltwaterjunky said:


> Hey Scott are there room rentals available down there,Thx. Bill


We had to rent a condo for a month. Then got to move home after about 10 days, and they wouldn't refund a penny, of course. I turned the key in, or I would have let you use ours for free.

The place we rented from is called Padre Escapes, and ours was on Beach Walk Loop. Didn't have a water view, but you could walk to the beach if you wanted. Better to drive if going to fish Packery.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

saltwaterjunky said:


> Hey Scott are there room rentals available down there,Thx. Bill


Many of the short term rentals have become FEMA housing ... I think hotels are doing a banner business as a result ...

.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've picked up 2 back to back on a plastic, they were small 14 inches. Heck may have been the same fish. 

There is a lot of fun fish down there on those rocks. I love fishing it. Really interested to see how it changes after Harvey.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> We're staying at a condo right at Packery. A guy caught one yesterday, on plastic. That's specifically what he's fishing for. Interesting technique.


that might have been me; don't tell anyone...
snookered


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Caught a couple if these cast netting for bait pre-Harvey at Port A. They were about 16". Pretty.


----------

